# looking to place a female in a loving home only



## Cayce (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello, we have a rescue hand raised female looking for a good home. 
please see my photos of Harold, I know we named her before we knew she was a girl  She would love to be with other bird friends. 

We do evaluate any interested takers and screen out bird dog owners so please only respond if you are looking to add a sweet girl to your flock. We are in Davis CA and will deliver her up to 1 1/2 hours away on weekends only. 

Thank you for your interest and if you believe you are a match please do contact us! 

Cayce


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome, I hope you are able to find a great home. I would offer mine but I'm full.  Most anyone who has been on this site awhile (i.e. has many posts under their name) is a safe bet to adopt to. We don't do dog training or anything like that, or have anything to do with people who use pigeons for anything other than enjoyment, racing, showing, etc. You can always ask a "Moderator" for a reference on someone, as the Moderators know most of our regular members pretty well since we spend a lot of time here together.  Good luck finding a great home; you've come to the best place for it.


----------



## Cayce (Apr 16, 2009)

*Thanks *

Thank you so much MaryJane for your help and insight. I am so sad that there are many people looking for birds needing homes only to use them for hunting dogs. Harold is a really sweet girl and I think she would be a nice addition to any flock. She is a per fuse layer even without a mate! Someone thought she was so healthy and sweet she might be nice to add to someones gene pool once in a while. They were visiting from Canada and would have taken her if they lived close. 

Thanks again for such a nice welcome. It is good to know that there are not many folks looking for free birds. I had a person ask about her locally who was a falconer  ummmm no thank you please!

Best to you, Cayce


----------

